# Canyon Trail Cemetery - 2011



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

It's taken awhile, but finally got a 2011 video of our yard Haunt - Canyon Trail Cemetery.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW some great props there Slanks. Nice job. I love the pumpkins and the window effect.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, that chihuahua was terrifying!

Do you perhaps have some short videos of the animated props? I would love to have a closer look at them, particularly the creature in the column the girls were looking at.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That was so much fun, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

roxyblue said:


> omg, that chihuahua was terrifying!:d


hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## CowboyGibber (Feb 4, 2012)

That was great! Well done on your haunt!


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks All! The most meaningful compliments are from those whom you respect!

The dog was all my daughter's friend's idea, but I loved it.

@Headless - The window is a compilation of a couple versions of Hallowindow

@RoxyBlue - There are a couple short videos of the spitting spider and obelisk on Youtube






and






I think you get a little bit better glimpse at the creature in my column at 2:55 in the video at


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

OUTSTANDING......Slanks


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Most excellent, wish I could see it in person.


----------

